# Asus RT-N13U B1 or TP-Link TL-MR3420 ?



## miltus_31 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have BSNL BB at home for the desktop. Now I want to use the internet in my tab, phone and laptop. So, I was thinking of buying one wifi router. But now confused between Asus RT-N13U B1 and TP-Link TL-MR3420.
The reason for chosing these mainly is that I also have one beetel mf190 usb modem which I also want to use as a backup.
Though I was inclined to the asus router but many bad reviwes are making me think twice. So, which one would be better ?

Any suggestion other than these two are also welcome.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2013)

where did you read many bad reviews about rt-n13u b1?i am hoping not flipkart.


----------



## gcbeldar (Jul 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> where did you read many bad reviews about rt-n13u b1?i am hoping not flipkart.


Sir, please share below information;
1. DD-Wrt support Huawei 3g Modem [UMG 1831] ?
2. I have tried different Huawei Modem [of Idea, Aircel etc] not successful.
3. Working fine with BSNL Teracom 3g Modem
4. Can DD-WRT be configured as Standby Internet Connection ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2013)

go here & read/ask as it has much more info:
Asus RT-N13U B1 - Discussion Thread | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


----------



## miltus_31 (Jul 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> where did you read many bad reviews about rt-n13u b1?i am hoping not flipkart.



Partially true, then also in newegg.com.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2013)

go to the link i posted earlier.that will give you better idea about indian condition.btw i never trust newegg reviews completely because of the various packaging issues(reason why you should avoid buying hdd online as much as possible) & flipkart reviews are jokes meant for reading when you want to laugh(only 2-3% reviews are worth reading seriously).


----------

